# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Download and text delimiter

## ksquared

When you use Download, Tornado allows changing the field delimiter with dbCSVdelimiter. There is also the text delimiter or "" around all fields.  Can the text delimiter be set or changed?
Thanks
Kriss

----------


## Frank

I believe csv delimiters for fields has to be either double quote or blank. I have not seen others. State your application to see why you need a different one.

Fk

----------


## ksquared

How do you set the delimiter to blank?

----------


## Frank

I was wrong. blank is not good only double quote, tabs and for the fields it is dictated by the TextInfo.ListSeparator which is localized. I think I have worked with a customer using ":" as the delimiter in Europe.

Fk

----------

